# XBOX Live gamertags?



## bendoran (Apr 10, 2006)

Anyone on xbox live, i bought a 360 and just managed to get set up on it for internet.  

My gamer tag is DrinksInBars, whats yours?  I own ghost recon and oblivion so if anyone wants a co-op before my free month runs out sure send me a message!


----------

